# furcon behavior



## babyfurcheetah (Mar 18, 2010)

i will be going to my first furcon in september and have a question. i presume that mephit fur meet will be family friendly. however, how do i avoid furverts that may or may not b there without seeming antisocial or paranoid? i have no problem being "friendly" but prefer to do so on my own terms. halp.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 18, 2010)

Kick 'em in the nuts.

Trust me , with furverts and socially misadapted freaks in the fandom , the "subtle" way NEVER works. Tell 'em straight to get away from ya.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have no FURst hand experience but I really don't think too many people will be all too clingy so to speak. Just tell them straight-forward and tell em you're not interested. Hopefully they'll listen, otherwise you could do the forementioned and if they don't have em then "HAH, you just got manhandled by a woman!".


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2010)

Being subtle doesn't work, I got hit on at furry fiesta and I went "I'm straight, so fuck you" and flipped him off and he left.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

A lot of cons have some rules. It could cause them to have to leave  and forfit the rest of there stay there if they cant take no for a answer. 
From what im aware of most will generaly will tho if you tell them so, just try to be polite about it,


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

First you start by capitalizing your sentences on the forum.  :3


Then just act normal?  The only perverted stuff you really encounter at on con is in the rooms.  So.... if you see stuff that shouldn't be going on, tell con staff?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> First you start by capitalizing your sentences on the forum.  :3



Thank you.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 18, 2010)

also yeah if you have any social sense at all you'll know the people you need to avoid right from the outset. usually, most are pretty cool.



Takun said:


> First you start by capitalizing your sentences on the forum.  :3



i recently dug up a bipartisan report (i'm a muckraker) that says that this guy gets paid for every capital letter posted on this forum. don't listen to him!

(i get paid! for punctuation! and parentheses...(per letter.).).


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Vintage said:


> also yeah if you have any social sense at all you'll know the people you need to avoid right from the outset. usually, most are pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((LIAR))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Ricky (Mar 18, 2010)

babyfurcheetah said:


> i will be going to my first furcon in september and have a question. i presume that mephit fur meet will be family friendly. however, how do i avoid furverts that may or may not b there without seeming antisocial or paranoid? i have no problem being "friendly" but prefer to do so on my own terms. halp.



Antisocial to furries does not equate to antisocial in the real world.  If people think you are antisocial or paranoid because you don't want to be touched or fondled they are most likely a creeper.  I agree -- kick them in the nuts.  A lot of furries like to try and "communicate" by _scritching _or _petting_ or otherwise rudely invading your personal space and putting their greasy fucking hands where you don't want them to go.  I don't see any problem telling them to back the fuck off.

Even though most furries are socially retarded basement dwelling faggots who are starved for sex and at the con to get with underage boys it doesn't mean you need to lower the bar to their level.


----------

